# software update



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

My receiver took the L302 update yesterday. What was it suppose to fix?
I still have the bugs I had before.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Was out of town for a few days, just got back to see that I also have L3.02, haven't seen the bugs I previous had, but guess to soon to tell tell, but I see no other changes with this new software, no side by side pip, no new screen dish pointing screen, nothing

Bob


----------

